# Overclocking a Q9550



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

I just built a new computer for a freind of mine, and was wondering what I should set the overclock settings to.

Here is a list of what he has:

Gigabyte GA-EP45-DQ6
Intel Core2Quad Q9550
OCZ Platinum Edition 8GB (4 x 2GB) DDR2 800 (5-4-4-18)
XFX GeForce 8800GTS 640MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16

He wants to overclock up to 10% on everything except the video card. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

milehile said:


> I just built a new computer for a freind of mine, and was wondering what I should set the overclock settings to.
> 
> Here is a list of what he has:
> 
> ...



Read the overclocking thread at the top of the forum it will tell you what you need to know. Going up by 10% wont really show any increase in preformance you need to overclock more to see a significant change in speed.

If you want to do it properly and see an increase then following the guide will show you how to do it.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

make and model of power supply ?


cpu cooler = ??????


how many case fans ?????


overclocking is not just a "flick of the switch" adventure


----------



## avren332000 (Jun 18, 2009)

Why would you want to o/c a pc like that anyways? Are you planing on running multiple sessions of Crysis?


----------

